
Washington State University sues own spinoff over ‘apple of the future’ - bruceb
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/cosmic-crisp-conflict-washington-state-university-sues-spinoff-company-dispute-apple-future/
======
bruceb
"The New York Times said it’s considered “the most promising and important
apple of the future.” Washington farmers ordered 12 million Cosmic Crisp
trees, with the first grocery store deliveries planned for 2019 — the biggest
apple launch in history, according to The Guardian."

Surprised I missed reading about this before. I wonder how many university
agriculture research projects turn into products.

